# The Graveyard is Up - BROKEN LINKS



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

I still need to play with the lighting and get the rest of my tombstones out, but here is what I have so far...


































What do you think?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

the graveyard looks great so far! How many more tombstone are you going to put out?


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

Get the rest of your tombstones out buddy. Looks good so far..is that a blue light? Like the red light on the house to.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

The lantern on the pillars kicks ass


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Hauntiholik said:


> the graveyard looks great so far! How many more tombstone are you going to put out?


I have 1 other "fancy" one and 3-5 more less detailed foam ones to put out. Also a bunch of wooden crosses that I'll fill in with here and there. Got to leave room for my Boris von Leer, groundbreakers, and other props.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Fantastic job! The lighting looks great so far too!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

AWESOME! I love the lighting and the pillars!


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

I agree the lighting looks great. I would tone it down a tad though. Not really remove any just position them differently. Like for example the blue. move them more to the front corner of your yard so it is getting a soft wash. You want to be able to cast shadows and and make it look natural. You really can't see them from the lights being so dominate on the house.

Here is a good tutorial on lighting....

http://skullandbone.com/tutorial_01.htm

Those are amazing night pics. I wish mine would come out that good.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Looks great.I will be working on my fencing tomorrow for mine.Thanks for the motivation


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Looking really good...nice lighting


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

Texan78 said:


> I agree the lighting looks great. I would tone it down a tad though. Not really remove any just position them differently. Like for example the blue. move them more to the front corner of your yard so it is getting a soft wash. You want to be able to cast shadows and and make it look natural. You really can't see them from the lights being so dominate on the house.
> 
> Here is a good tutorial on lighting....
> 
> ...


Maybe even use a dimmer switch?


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

Yea you can do that. You can make a homemade box with your own receptacles that runs through a dimmer. It would be easier to make a couple of these rather then just one for a couple of reasons. One so you don't have cords running all over the place to a central location where the dimmer is connected. Second, it will give you flexibility to dim just certain elements. 

Wouldn't be hard at all to build if you wanted to go that route. Of course the easiest is just to reposition them to get the maximum effect. I tend to use 75 watt floods over 100 watt so it is a more natural soft wash. You don't want it to bright and overbearing, just enough to add a soft accent. Lighting is one of the most important elements of your display. It can make and break it.

Rule of thumb, shadows, shadows, shadows. You want to be able to cast as many shadows as possible and if you are able to do that then your lighting is perfect and not overbearing.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice, I also love the lighting!


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

Heres one and I hope its ok to post a link, http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/HalloweenTech/dimbox_DimmerBox.html
I was going to do the same thing as SpookySam with the blue light on the grave yard but I was going to incorperate the dimmer switch. My yard isint the widest from my sidewalk to the house , so full light would be to bright for me.I auctually just spliced a dimmer switch into an extension cord. Maybe not the brightest thing to do but it worked and I didnt have to worry about hiding the box.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I like the lighting as well.
You'll have much fun this year.


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

I put my fence up today, the tombstones and other graveyard stuff goes up tomorrow. I love having Mondays off!


----------



## The Shadow (Sep 20, 2007)

*blue lights*

this is my first year setting up a grave yard and i was wandering what you used for the blue lighting. any help would be great


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

The Shadow said:


> this is my first year setting up a grave yard and i was wandering what you used for the blue lighting. any help would be great


Just a regular ol Blue flood light from Home Depot, Lowes, Wally World (Wal-Mart) will do the trick. I like using 75 watt just because I don't have a huge yard and 100 watt is to overpowering. It is just personal preference if you want to go with 75 or 100 watt.


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the feedback. The lighting is actually a bit more subdued than the photos show. My camera's night setting really soaks up the color. The lighting is done with 2 blue floods set into the backs of the columns and 2 red floods set up to wash the house. 

I set up the rest of the tombstones and things look pretty good. Now I just need to find time to get everything else out of the attic.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks good so far...
I like your skulls in your pillars.


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Well, I added the rest of my foam grave stones and lit everything up. I'll add a few wooden crosses still, but the rest of the room is reserved for props. My wife is already fed up, so I have to tread lightly - can't do too much for the next few days.


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Lilly said:


> Looks good so far...
> I like your skulls in your pillars.


Thanks, I made them by sand casting a bucky skull with Great Stuff.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

looks great. Neighbors get a real treat...


----------

